# Fotos panorâmicas atualizadas de Balneário Camboriú (algumas noturnas)!



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Fotos minhas feitas durante o final de semana.

1. Vista do molhe da Barra Norte, com Infinity Coast e a FG Big Wheel em destaque.









2.









3.









4. Trilha feita em deck de madeira que dá acesso a praia do Buraco, contornando o costão da Barra Norte. São aproximadamente 15 minutos de caminhada, com bancos para contemplar a vista e uma praia tranquila no caminho.









5.









6.









7. Praia do Buraco, uma praia onde existe apenas uma construção (Infinity Blue Resort). Tranquila, contrasta com a cidade agitada logo ao lado.









8. Outra vista do molhe da Barra Norte.









9.









10.









11. Sentido Barra Sul.









12.









13. As gigantes Yachthouse (281 metros) e One Tower (290 metros).









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21. Bondinho da Barra Sul, que compõe o parque Unipraias. Ele liga Balneário Camboriú a praia de Laranjeiras, com uma parada intermediária onde há mirantes e algumas opções de ecoturismo.









22.









23.









24.









25. Barra Norte, praia do Buraco e praia Brava (Itajaí).









26. Do outro lado do morro vemos parte da orla de Itapema.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38. Descida até a praia de Laranjeiras.









39. One Tower (290 metros).









40. Yachthouse (281 metros).









41.









42. Visão comum em BC. haha









43.









44. Inifnity e Sky.









45. Vista a partir da Barra Norte.









46.









47.









48. A segurança é um dos pontos positivos de BC. Dá para caminhar (e fotografar) a noite sem medo de ser importunado.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Olha só, a região Sul esta bem na foto mesmo! Torres muito bem fotografada pelo Ice e agora o Barriga nos traz belíssimas imagens da "Dubai" brasileira.
Esses conjunto de torres existentes com os novos projetos tem pipocado para todo lado tem feito o skyline de B.C. ficar cada vez mais belo. A cidade ganhou até sua "Balneário Camboriú Eye".
A combinação arquitetônica com a natureza é um plus. Não é por nada que muitos endinheirados tem investido na cidade.

Barriga, parabéns pelo thread, ficou lindo!


----------



## MadeinPG (Aug 20, 2019)

Excelente trabalho barriga verde !!!!
Tão fotografada, BC acaba ficando com imagens meio que padronizadas.
Vc fugiu à regra e nos brindou com ótimas e diferentes perspectivas da cidade.


----------



## ajuricaba1993 (Jul 6, 2017)

belas fotos do slyline mais poderoso desse país.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Enzo said:


> Olha só, a região Sul esta bem na foto mesmo! Torres muito bem fotografada pelo Ice e agora o Barriga nos traz belíssimas imagens da "Dubai" brasileira.
> Esses conjunto de torres existentes com os novos projetos tem pipocado para todo lado tem feito o skyline de B.C. ficar cada vez mais belo. A cidade ganhou até sua "Balneário Camboriú Eye".
> A combinação arquitetônica com a natureza é um plus. Não é por nada que muitos endinheirados tem investido na cidade.
> 
> Barriga, parabéns pelo thread, ficou lindo!


Valeu! 👏

BC tem muitas obras grandes pela frente, a começar pelo alargamento da faixa de areia e reurbanização da avenida Atlântica (deve iniciar mês que vem).

Com certeza vai surpreender muito no médio prazo. É uma cidade em franco desenvolvimento e qualificação das atrações e da infraestrutura urbana.



MadeinPG said:


> Excelente trabalho barriga verde !!!!
> Tão fotografada, BC acaba ficando com imagens meio que padronizadas.
> Vc fugiu à regra e nos brindou com ótimas e diferentes perspectivas da cidade.


Obrigado , tem muito ângulo para ser explorado. haha



ajuricaba1993 said:


> belas fotos do slyline mais poderoso desse país.


👏


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Ah como eu amo BC 
Obrigado por nos presentear com essas belas fotos, de ângulos diferenciados, que dão dimensão do poderoso skyline.


----------



## Justhus (Nov 28, 2020)

Parabéns pelas fotos colega, e fique a vontade pra atualizar o thread de tempos em tempos. Vai ser bacana acompanhar essas fotos diferentes.

Apesar de BC ser fora da curva em relação a qualquer outra cidade, uma coisa que me incomoda é o desleixo com que foi feito o molhe da barra norte. Parece que acabou o dinheiro na metade da obra. O molhe da barra sul, apesar de velho e aparentemente recebendo pouco ou nenhum cuidado, é muito mais charmoso.

O que tá acontecendo com esse país, se até mesmo uma cidade rica tá fazendo obra pública nas coxas, praça sem árvores, revitalizações meia-boca, entre outros, o que esperar das outras?

Outro dia vi a foto de uma revitalização de uma esquina em São Paulo. Por Deus, parecia ter sido feita por pedreiros que nunca tinham usado um nível antes.


----------



## rodolfokw (Nov 12, 2011)

Muitas boas fotos Barriga! Parabéns!

E agora uma curiosidade nas fotos 23 e 24: Essas manchas escuras na foto abaixo que o barriga tirou na verdade são cardumes de raia! Mais informações: Cardume de raias chama atenção em praia de Balneário Camboriú; VÍDEO

E importante esse trecho da matéria: *"Ficou cada vez mais raro se ver, pois a costa gaúcha e catarinense eram áreas mais usadas pelos animais para se reproduzirem. A presença delas é um ótimo sinal na enseada de Balneário Camboriú, que a gente considera tão alterado o ambiente". *Só exemplificando que cada vez a balneabilidade da praia está melhorando.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Parabéns pelo trédi... BC dispensa comentários, é uma das melhores cidades do país, e um dos melhores destinos turísticos... o único ponto negativo ficou por conta do molhe da Barra Norte "pelado", quando fui em BC pela última vez ele estava em obras e tive a esperança dele ser igual ao da Barra Sul.

O Copenhaguen ficou muito bonito no skyline, todo coberto de vidro azul, ficará imponente... pena ter o Aurora ao lado rsrsrs.

O One Tower, ao menos a fachada frontal, terá um grande aporte estético ao skyline da cidade... BC cada dia mais incrível... que as outras cidades brasileiras aprendam de BC


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

EmyJaraguá said:


> Ah como eu amo BC
> Obrigado por nos presentear com essas belas fotos, de ângulos diferenciados, que dão dimensão do poderoso skyline.


Esse skyline vai crescer muito ainda! 👏 👏 



rodolfokw said:


> Muitas boas fotos Barriga! Parabéns!
> 
> E agora uma curiosidade nas fotos 23 e 24: Essas manchas escuras na foto abaixo que o barriga tirou na verdade são cardumes de raia! Mais informações: Cardume de raias chama atenção em praia de Balneário Camboriú; VÍDEO
> 
> ...


Espero que o trabalho em conjunto com o município de Camboriú traga resultados ainda melhores. Aliás, como ficou aquele projeto de despoluição do Marambaia?


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Justhus said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos colega, e fique a vontade pra atualizar o thread de tempos em tempos. Vai ser bacana acompanhar essas fotos diferentes.
> 
> Apesar de BC ser fora da curva em relação a qualquer outra cidade, uma coisa que me incomoda é o desleixo com que foi feito o molhe da barra norte. Parece que acabou o dinheiro na metade da obra. O molhe da barra sul, apesar de velho e aparentemente recebendo pouco ou nenhum cuidado, é muito mais charmoso.
> 
> ...





Rio atrato said:


> Parabéns pelo trédi... BC dispensa comentários, é uma das melhores cidades do país, e um dos melhores destinos turísticos... o único ponto negativo ficou por conta do molhe da Barra Norte "pelado", quando fui em BC pela última vez ele estava em obras e tive a esperança dele ser igual ao da Barra Sul.
> 
> O Copenhaguen ficou muito bonito no skyline, todo coberto de vidro azul, ficará imponente... pena ter o Aurora ao lado rsrsrs.
> 
> O One Tower, ao menos a fachada frontal, terá um grande aporte estético ao skyline da cidade... BC cada dia mais incrível... que as outras cidades brasileiras aprendam de BC


A estrutura do molhe ficou bonita e de qualidade, bem executada. Utilizaram concreto branco (padrão das calçadas, passeios e novas praças de BC) que fica diferente e combina muito com a cidade:










A iluminação ficou boa também. O que pecou mesmo foi a falta de bancos e talvez algum paisagismo (discreto, para não atrapalhar a vista haha). Mas acredito que é o tipo de coisa que deve ser acrescentado num futuro próximo.


----------



## Justhus (Nov 28, 2020)

Discordo.

Esse cimento usinado da calçada é barato e tem aspecto artificial. O guarda-corpo no início do molhe já está todo solto e torto, típico de estrutura pobre e mal executada. Aquelas barras limites nas laterais são mais perigosas do que seguras.

Uma obra que avança natureza adentro merecia materiais mais naturais (a exemplo do molhe da barra sul), pra conversar com o mar. Pedras, madeiras etc. E como você sugeriu, bancos e uma vegetação discreta também seria bem-vinda.


----------



## rodolfokw (Nov 12, 2011)

Justhus said:


> Discordo.
> 
> Esse cimento usinado da calçada é barato e tem aspecto artificial. O guarda-corpo no início do molhe já está todo solto e torto, típico de estrutura pobre e mal executada. Aquelas barras limites nas laterais são mais perigosas do que seguras.
> 
> Uma obra que avança natureza adentro merecia materiais mais naturais (a exemplo do molhe da barra sul), pra conversar com o mar. Pedras, madeiras etc. E como você sugeriu, bancos e uma vegetação discreta também seria bem-vinda.


Concreto estampado não tem nada de barato. Tem uma alta resistência a abrasão e uma resistência geral (Fck) relativamente alto. Quantos aos outros aspectos, se não me engano aquelas barras mais baixas são para o cego, que quando anda com a bengala, ele tem um limite onde possa se guiar. E em relação aos bancos e vegetação, concordo, e acredito que o molhe ainda vá receber esses itens.


----------



## Justhus (Nov 28, 2020)

Concreto estampado é mais caro que pedra natural ou madeira?


----------



## rodolfokw (Nov 12, 2011)

Justhus said:


> Concreto estampado é mais caro que pedra natural ou madeira?


Não sei o preço por m2 desses outros itens, mas o concreto estampado estão cobrando por volta de 130 e 150 reais o m2 aqui na cidade.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Justhus said:


> Discordo.
> 
> Esse cimento usinado da calçada é barato e tem aspecto artificial. O guarda-corpo no início do molhe já está todo solto e torto, típico de estrutura pobre e mal executada. Aquelas barras limites nas laterais são mais perigosas do que seguras.
> 
> Uma obra que avança natureza adentro merecia materiais mais naturais (a exemplo do molhe da barra sul), pra conversar com o mar. Pedras, madeiras etc. E como você sugeriu, bancos e uma vegetação discreta também seria bem-vinda.


Isso é questão de gosto pessoal. Eu não vejo nada de espetacular no molhe da Barra Sul, com pedra portuguesa. Penso que o concreto branco é mais bonito, moderno e combina mais com o estilo da cidade. A questão do mobiliário e do paisagismo é o que pega, mas isso é relativamente simples de resolver.


----------



## Justhus (Nov 28, 2020)

Realmente, pode ser gosto pessoal mesmo.


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Linda demais, são tantos adjetivos bons que eu poderia descrever sobre esta cidade, fantástica, acho esses predião legais que nem um outro lugar tem, belíssimo thread Barriga, parabéns!


----------



## William_Matheus (Jan 19, 2015)

Tem nem o que falar dessa cidade e dessas fotos.
Mandou bem Barriga, como sempre!


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Linda demais, são tantos adjetivos bons que eu poderia descrever sobre esta cidade, fantástica, acho esses predião legais que nem um outro lugar tem, belíssimo thread Barriga, parabéns!


O conjunto está realmente fantástico. Pessoalmente é ainda mais impressionante. hehe


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

William_Matheus said:


> Tem nem o que falar dessa cidade e dessas fotos.
> Mandou bem Barriga, como sempre!


Valeu!


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Tenho muita vontade de conhecer esta maravilha Barriga, seria bom demais, minha mulher e meu filho conhecem e ainda foram no bondinho, pensa numa inveja deles, mas um dia vou ter este prazer de conhecer a linda BC,


----------



## Alexcnhs (Dec 26, 2009)

Parabéns pelas fotos Barriga, ficaram muito boas, a estrutura de BC sempre em constante transformação, ouvi falar que a estrada da Rainha, vai ganhar um novo visual também, com uma grande área pedonal na pista antiga, curioso pra ver o resultado.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Rapaz, cada fotão nesse Thread!

Parabéns, Barriga trabalho impecável como sempre. BC, dispensa comentários uma bela e próspera urbe catarinense.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Tenho muita vontade de conhecer esta maravilha Barriga, seria bom demais, minha mulher e meu filho conhecem e ainda foram no bondinho, pensa numa inveja deles, mas um dia vou ter este prazer de conhecer a linda BC,


Muita gente da região de Londrina passa a temporada em BC. Com as novas obras que a cidade vai receber a visita é obrigatória. kkk



Alexcnhs said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos Barriga, ficaram muito boas, a estrutura de BC sempre em constante transformação, ouvi falar que a estrada da Rainha, vai ganhar um novo visual também, com uma grande área pedonal na pista antiga, curioso pra ver o resultado.


Esperando para fazer as fotos da "nova" estrada da Rainha. haha



Ponta Poranense said:


> Rapaz, cada fotão nesse Thread!
> 
> Parabéns, Barriga trabalho impecável como sempre. BC, dispensa comentários uma bela e próspera urbe catarinense.


Valeu! 👏


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Adorei as fotos. Thread especial! Parabéns barriga.


----------

